# Donington Videos: In Car and Newbie Session Footage



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

'lo all

I've now finished editing and uploading the video from my 3 moring track sessions, split into 6 parts as YouTube only allow 10 minute long files, and also what I got of the Newbie session.

For the first 2 sessions I had the camera mounted inside the windscreen, but then for the 3rd session I had it mounted inside the rear window still facing forwards but so you can see a bit more inside the car.

*Session 1, Part 1* - 




*Session 1, Part 2* - 




*Session 2, Part 1* - 




*Session 2, Part 2* - 




*Session 3, Part 1* - 




*Session 3, Part 2* - 




*Newbie Session* - 




*Parade Lap* - 




Thats about an hour of video in all, so have fun watching 

Nick


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Some great footage Nick.

Does anyone have any footage of my car going past the pit lane. Apparently it sounded quite good :roll:


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

nice vids there nick! the V6 tt's really do roar when they go past :twisted: as for the 225's  quiet as a mouse :roll:


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Great stuff Nick 8)


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

great video's Nick... esp 1/2 way through session 1 part 2, theres this silver TTR that you can't quite get close enough to to pass


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

Thanks for the vids Nick. Enjoyed watching them.


----------



## WAZ-TT (Sep 20, 2004)

jog said:


> Some great footage Nick.
> 
> Does anyone have any footage of my car going past the pit lane. Apparently it sounded quite good :roll:


I saw your car on youtube. If you do a search for TTOC you will see a few vids there with yours in one.


----------



## CurlyBoyJones (Feb 9, 2007)

Thanks Nick,
Enjoyed the vid. (pt1 sess2).
Couldn't make it myself so really appreciate the effort you made.
Thanks again
Kev.


----------



## TTitan (May 11, 2007)

Most excellent Video -- thanks for sharing. Loved the tunes as well. (What groups?) [smiley=guitarist.gif]


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

jog said:


> Some great footage Nick.
> 
> Does anyone have any footage of my car going past the pit lane. Apparently it sounded quite good :roll:


LOL you are not wrong, thought I was watching a spitfire fly past as you went down past the "grandstand"

Sounded great 8)

No footage though, was holding my little lads ears (as it hurt!)


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

TTitan said:


> Most excellent Video -- thanks for sharing. Loved the tunes as well. (What groups?) [smiley=guitarist.gif]


Obviously a lot of Prodigy, but there is also:

The Cult - She Sells Sanctuary

Rob D - Clubbed to Death [Kurayamino Mix] (Matrix Soundtrack)

Tribute to Nothing - It's Not A Secret
Tribute to Nothing - Three Times

Death in Vegas - Rocco

Rage Against the Machine - Wake Up.

Nick


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Have added the parade lap now:

*Parade Lap* - 




Nick


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

DXN said:


> jog said:
> 
> 
> > Some great footage Nick.
> ...


 :lol: [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Removed the videos for now, have re-done them with the music at 25% volume so you can hear the engine and tyre noise now, and also changed the brightness so you can see the track - mainly in session 3.

Will be back up again tonight.

Nick


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Right, the first 3 sessions are now back up again, with lower music volume and contrast sorted out.

Links in the top post are now the new updated ones.

Nick


----------

